# Buffalo Hump



## pennysueorr (Dec 22, 2009)

I would like some help on this one. Would 782.2 be appropriate as the dr did not list the cause. I am at a lab so I do not have access to dr notes. Thank you


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Penny~

Actually, when I query this diagnosis, I am taken to 272.6 - Lipodystrophy.

Hope this helps 

Joyce


----------

